# Sunday Oldie



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

OK I`m early again, so sue me









With the clocks changing I`ll be putting this on when I get up as, with my Seamaster Calypso-1, it`s the easist watch I own to change the hour on (the minute & second hands being adjusted by the pusher at 2 o`clock)









*Omega Megaquartz 32 Khz, cal.1310 8 Jewels circa mid 1970s*










BTW how many watches (not clocks or video etc) will you be adjusting the time on when you get up?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I'll be giving this one it's final outing as hopefully it's going to a new home on Monday.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> OK I`m early again, so sue me


right, i'll sue you....i'll have the roamer please


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > OK I`m early again, so sue me
> ...






FECK OFF!!!


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

I'll be wearing an old favourite...



















Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Making sure its a proper







this week Mach. 

Omega, Cal 30 T2 RS, 15 Jewels, RAF issue circa 1944.










This one first flew when Heathrow was a working airport.


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Err...........It's a bit knacked at the moment but probably counts as a oldie! minus bezel

Hopefully the next time it's posted it will look like new, sooooooo forgive the pics


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Fulminata said:


> Making sure its a proper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very, very nice


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

This old thing....










...well, I have had it three whole days now







!

Anyway it can trace its ancestors back to the 1940's...










Pic shamelessly stolen from Stowa


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Cymax this morning, just arrived from Rousey:










Cheers


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

If it's oldies you want than I guess I''ll give this one some exercise when it's actually Sunday here.

It'a 1950 Saga by US Time (later to become Timex)


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

My only vintage (so far)


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Fulminata said:


> Making sure its a proper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just saw your avatar. Are you an anime fan?


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This eternamatic 'Centenaire 61' today


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Simply styled late 1970s/early 1980s Mirvaine for me










Nick


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Eighties styling but latest technology with this new Atomic Solar from G Shock. I bought it to keep my other watches in time but now I'm in danger of becoming a G Shocaholic, It's great and I've just bought another!


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Ye olde Bulova....










Have a great Sunday everyone.

Alexus


----------



## Leebman (Mar 13, 2008)

Heres mine.


----------



## angeleye (Dec 25, 2007)

75 seamaster again for me


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Le Cheminant Master Mariner manual chronograph. Fitted with a 17J Landeron 349 movement (inc pic)


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Speedmaster MkIV


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Omega Speedmaster c 861


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Bulova for breakfast...










I'm not resetting all these damn watches - I'll do them as I weaar them..... there's hundreds!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

JoT said:


> Speedmaster MkIV


oh.....now that is as cool as


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Old Vostok for me.










Mike


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

I've only got 7 quartz watches, so I haven't been very busy this morning, but this one has stayed on my wrist after the time change










Rich


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Toshi said:


> I've only got 7 quartz watches, so I haven't been very busy this morning, but this one has stayed on my wrist after the time change
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to tell you this Rich but it`s running slow/fast & you got the date wrong


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

6105 for a change


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Sunday and Minerva


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Steve264 said:


> I'll be wearing an old favourite...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steve that a good looking oldie


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

JoT said:


> Speedmaster MkIV


Very nice


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Some great weather out there today so on with my beater for some DIY


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Toshi said:


> I've only got 7 quartz watches, so I haven't been very busy this morning, but this one has stayed on my wrist after the time change
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rich that is fab, but it looks even better in the steel. Love that beauty


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm still pretending I'm a Pilot


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Flashharry said:


> I'm still pretending I'm a Pilot


nice.......


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Precision.



Russ


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

This for me


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > I've only got 7 quartz watches, so I haven't been very busy this morning, but this one has stayed on my wrist after the time change
> ...


So, after all my hard work setting 7 (yes, 7







) quartz watches this morning, you want me to take new pictures?









Honestly Mach, I'm beginning to feel like I'll never be able to live up to your expectations of me









Rich


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Back to the 6105 for me this morning


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Stuck inside working all day so i'm giving my old Gruen Electric a bit of a run.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Roy and the Mods should just set up an option, on the forum, to randomly pick one of my Speedmaster Auto pics and post it.







It would be a time saver, call me predictable.










Later,

William


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I have only two quartz that are running and at home that needed to have the time changed, and only two mechanicals that are running/being worn this weekend, including this one


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Omega for me as well today










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## calypso (Jan 29, 2008)

Wearing my oldest (1918) watch today.

Trench watch with what I think is a Patria (later Omega) movement.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Eterna today:










Cheers

Mark


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

For the afternoon.. a pair of Phenix's one '50's and one '60's



















One was my Father's and the other is a recent addition.

As I understand it, Phenix became Phenix Revue, which in turn became Revue Thommen


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Changed over to the Royce AS 25J Diver now


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Sparky said:


> Eterna today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, just my cup of tea!

What size is that Mark? looks very similar to my Bucherer Divers.

So if you ever decide to flip it ( though i suspect Jon has beat me too it) it would make a lovely companion !!!

Keith


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

No oldie today. Needed to be awaken this morning









Bertrand


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

swapped over to this now for the rest of the day










Rich


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

watchnutz said:


> If it's oldies you want than I guess I''ll give this one some exercise when it's actually Sunday here.
> 
> It'a 1950 Saga by US Time (later to become Timex)


*Shameless* you are Bill, even though you are one of the world's gentlemen! A real beauty there. Incidentally, did you know that SAGA is a trading name of a company here in the UK that specialises in things for the over 50's age group?









Today this one :-










also for the over 50's age group, nice old gold Mayak from the old Soviet Union. I like this one, dressy but not too small, fits right with a Sunday somehow!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Had a change over to another Seiko the 6309


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

this one for me, dug out a strap that suited it


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

adrian said:


> Fulminata said:
> 
> 
> > Making sure its a proper
> ...


I'm one of the few people I know who'll sit in front of a feature length Japanese 'cartoon' with slightly dodgy dubbing and be transfixed by the depth, imagination, care, and quality of some of this genre. I always think the best of them provide a real insight into the Japanese cultural psyche, both the light and shade of it.







But I don't actually classify myself as a fan.

No, the avatar has more to do with the chucking about of lightning bolts. Its an ancient Roman thing. I keep meaning to do something proper in the introduction forum where I'll explain it. I've got some leave coming up soon, so all will be revealed then.

Kind Regards


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to this odd couple before coming to work....

*Roamer Stingray` JT` (Journey Timer?), Model No.734-9120.901, Valjoux 7734, 17 Jewels circa 1970.*










*Orient King Diver Blue circa 1980s?*










Cue Rich getting back at me for my comment about the time/date being wrong on his Omega Electroquartz


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Fulminata said:


> adrian said:
> 
> 
> > Fulminata said:
> ...


Having lived in Japan for many over ten years and being brought up there as a child, I love anime. My all time favourite has to be Tonari no totoro or My neighbour Totoro by Studo Ghilbi.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Changed over to my old Stowa Seatime for a while


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Just got this one out for the evening.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

This runs a little slow, which will make this evening last longer...


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Flashharry said:


> Fulminata said:
> 
> 
> > adrian said:
> ...


I'm a huge collector of Japanese movies and animation and I have more than 100 DVDs.







I always loved the Japanese cinema since as a kind I saw for the first time "The 7 samurai" which I consider to be the best movie ever made. My favorite anime so far is Basilisk, sorry never heard of My neighbor Totoro but I'll give a search. Also one of my favorite writers is Haruki Murakami and I love when he is talking about Japan. I started to practice kendo some 4 years ago but never been to Japan, maybe one day.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

KEITHT said:


> Sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Eterna today:
> ...


Hi Keith, it measures approx 43mm including crown. Yes, JonW has beaten you to it, if I ever sell it, but you will be in 1st reserve!

Cheers

Mark


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

chris l said:


> This runs a little slow, which will make this evening last longer...


I like the way you think, Chris.









Cool watch, too.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

SharkBike said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > This runs a little slow, which will make this evening last longer...
> ...


I was just about to post the same thing!


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Been watchless all day, but my Dad and his wife will be arriving soon for some BBQ, so I'll need something to time the salmon and steaks.

Hmmmm.....

How 'bout this one?

*Omega Dynamic Chrono*










sizzle sizzle sizzle

Cheers All.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

SharkBike said:


> Been watchless all day, but my Dad and his wife will be arriving soon for some BBQ, so I'll need something to time the steaks.
> 
> Hmmmm.....
> 
> ...


Works for me Rich









As for the steak, medium-rare please


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> Omega for me as well today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice one andrew......


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> *Roamer Stingray` JT` (Journey Timer?), Model No.734-9120.901, Valjoux 7734, 17 Jewels circa 1970.*


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

I've been doing the finishing touches to my new bathroom most of the day, so I've been wearing my vintage beater.










Changed to this one an hour ago:










Hope you all a had a great weekend guys.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Agent orange said:


> I've been doing the finishing touches to my new bathroom most of the day, so I've been wearing my vintage beater.


Gary,

That's too nice to use as a beater!!!


----------

